# Anybody race well feeding once a day?



## windaidedaviary (Feb 18, 2009)

I know a couple guys who feed once a day and fly well, but, they let the birds out for a few hours during the day to possibly find additional food. I want to try feeding only once a day with this years yb's. Just wanted to know how others have done with doing this. 

My birds will be kept in the loft until 5:30pm, then let out. They'll fly for an hour or more (summertime) then come in. At least this is what's happened in past years. I've always gave ample feed in the morning before going to work, and they almost always have a little feed left when I let them out at 5:30. Now, I want to take away the morning feed.


----------



## Muzza (May 17, 2009)

*Why would you want to change? If you are only feeding once a day, after they have flown, I think you will find them starting to fly for a short time before coming in looking for the food. I suggest you continue doing what has worked for you. Dont worry about what "the other guys" are doing. *


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

My birds fly great feeding only once a day. Although I fed in the morning after their morning flight. As stated by Muzza they will start flying less on their own. You have to spend more time and miles getting them down the road in order to make sure the get the wing time they need. Also, if you are going to do this they should only be fed after they fly and then call them in to feed. On rain days when you can't get them out just call them to their feed.

Ace


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I've flown the past two years on the "feeding once a day" routine for my young birds. They have done well. However, I've never come in first in any of those races. With old birds it's a different story. This is my second old bird year, and week in and week out, I get my tail kicked. Frustrated, I've talked to some local guys who do well in old bird racing and they let me handle their top birds. I noticed how muscular yet boyouant they are despite their larger [than my birds] sizes. They suggested that I feed my young birds a little in the morning (after they've learned to trap well), and again in the evening when I call them in from a toss and/or loft flying. Same goes for my old bird racers. I'm definitely going to try that and see how it works!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Kal-El said:


> I've flown the past two years on the "feeding once a day" routine for my young birds. They have done well. *However, I've never come in first in any of those races*. With old birds it's a different story. This is my second old bird year, and week in and week out, I get my tail kicked. Frustrated, I've talked to some local guys who do well in old bird racing and they let me handle their top birds. I noticed how muscular yet boyouant they are despite their larger [than my birds] sizes. They suggested that I feed my young birds a little in the morning (after they've learned to trap well), and again in the evening when I call them in from a toss and/or loft flying. Same goes for my old bird racers. I'm definitely going to try that and see how it works!


Kal-El,

I would say that had more to do with you and what you did or didn't do with them. Not when they were fed. Last years young birds were flown and fed once a day. I would let them fill their crops and then all feed was pulled. You can check an old thread on here *Hillfamilylofts test birds*. It has the results of last years full season racing on this feeding system. You will see out of 16 races (A & B) I won 8 races. 1/2 of the races my birds flew. For two weeks in a row they won both A & B races. I know what can be done with feeding once a day if the rest of your system is made to fit.

Ace


----------



## windaidedaviary (Feb 18, 2009)

Good point about the birds flying less, then coming in to feed. 

My whole reason for thinking of feeding only once in the afternoon is because when I feed in the morning (or left overs the day before), I don't know who's eating, because I'm not there to monitor them. Two or three birds can be hogging the whole thing and the rest will not eat anyways until I feed in the afternoon. No way for me to tell, as I leave before the birds eat. During the winter months it'll still be dark at that time. 

I want to do this is so they can trap better and be on a racing program. I may have to measure the amount I leave in the morning and slowly reduce until I see that the feed is gone and they're hungry when i get back. Just have to believe that all are eating equal amounts.


----------



## Muzza (May 17, 2009)

*I dont like feeding once a day. I reckon it is too easy to make them "food centric", in other words they are always looking for the next feed, and wont exercise properly, and dont feel bouyant and fit.
I like to feed at least 1/4 of their food in the morning. I had an early start for many years and would put a small amount of food in the race bird's tray on my way out and turn the light on. Took 30 seconds. 
Thinking outside the sqaure is what makes the sport such fun!*


----------

